# Motorheads Checkitout . . .



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

@woodman6415

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 16


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2016)

Excuse me, I need to go be alone for a little while...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 16, 2016)

That is beyond amazing!


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 16, 2016)

That is some sweet veneer or maybe photo flame (like Fender has done). Not a place I normally look for woodgrain.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 16, 2016)

A "woody" motorcycle! Now I've seen everything! Fantastic looking! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> That is some sweet veneer or maybe photo flame (like Fender has done). Not a place I normally look for woodgrain.



It's definitely veneer I know where he buys it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's definitely veneer I know where he buys it.



you gonna tell us?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

I get burned almost everytime I share a source lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2016)

Dude....


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 16, 2016)

Beautiful ... I'm in love

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Beautiful ... I'm in love



His website is defunct so I guess he retired or something. 

http://www.woodybikeshop.com/


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 16, 2016)

I think I've heard of this woody fella. Wouldn't be Florida would it?


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 16, 2016)

I can relate to being retired ...


Kevin said:


> His website is defunct so I guess he retired or something.
> 
> http://www.woodybikeshop.com/


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I think I've heard of this woody fella. Wouldn't be Florida would it?



Arizona.


----------



## TimR (Mar 16, 2016)

Damn.


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 17, 2016)

Nothing wrong with a little wood on your bike. Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## TimR (Mar 17, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Nothing wrong with a little wood on your bike. Gary
> 
> View attachment 99616


What a wuss though...I mean c'mon, rubber tires???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Nothing wrong with a little wood on your bike. Gary
> 
> View attachment 99616



I think woodnthings uses that for his avatar. Quite a contraption.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 18, 2016)

OH MY!!!


----------

